# dent in trailer axel



## basstender10.6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Last week i accidently put a dent in my trailer axel. The dent is where the outer bearing sits. I tried sanding it down a little but i dont know if that helped. The wheel spins freely and normally, so i this a problem?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 17, 2011)

As long as you de-burred it all should be good.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jul 20, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> As long as you de-burred it all should be good.


Thanks, hopefully I won't have any more problems.


----------

